# [WTB] Imperial Guard Chimeras



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

My Inquisition forces are in desperate need of re-enforcements to purge the filthy Xenos and Heretics from the world. 

With this in mind I need to buy 3 Chimeras. Anyone got any to dispose of?


----------

